# Books Containing Affirmations



## TheEncourager (Jan 1, 2004)

You can get the books The Donï¿½t Sweat Affirmations by Richard Carlson and I Can Do It by Louise L. Hay from Amazon.com These books should have affirmations to keep you positive. Find time to say some of these affirmations aloud every day so that they will help keep you positive. Better yet, memorize some of them so that when you do not have the books around, you can say them to yourself or aloud to keep you positive.


----------

